# Gifted Glasstop Cohibas - with pics - Club Stogie CSI



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

On Friday a friend gifted me a glass-topped 5-pack of Cohibas. Actually, he dropped them off with my family, which was fortunate so I didn't have to show him my initial reaction. But for the benefit of science and the Jungle, I've scanned them for the masters here to point out the flaws.

There are some specks from the scanner. They are not mold. If someone knows how to clean UNDER the scanner glass, lemme know.

Anyway, it'll take me a couple of posts to get all the scans in. Photobucket has size limits.

  

 

I'll display the side and the bottom on the next post.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

The multi-colored seal looks hologramish but when scanned, the colors become "flat" as shown.

 

Any bets on the smokebility of these sticks? Are these Cremosas in drag or at least an average smoke?

One more post to come with a zoom on the bottom seal.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Last in set:



OK, Gorillas, post ALL the reasons these sticks are WRONG.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Aaron said:


> Last in set:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Gorillas, post ALL the reasons these sticks are WRONG.


The glass-top... enough said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You never know, they could be decent. I wouldn't smoke them in front of your friend without having ONE first! They could be Cremosas in an expensive disguise!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

OK, they're in a glass top box.  JK

Anyway, from a noobs point of view, the bands don't look bad on their own, but they are not uniform in where they are placed on the cigar, which raises a red flag to me.

Also, the holigram is only if they are sold inside Cuba.

Furthermore, the sticker on the upper left corner obviously isn't put on well or has been opened.

Smoke one and see how good it is, maybe it'll be a decent tasting fake.


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

Usually I'd be more excited about finding something that doesn't exist..
hehe


Thanks for the great pics and counterfiet tips..


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

What are they going to taste like?

Rhymes with glass anyway. 

Is the Hecho printed vs burned in?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> What are they going to taste like?
> 
> Rhymes with glass anyway.
> 
> Is the Hecho printed vs burned in?


RASS? I don't think so....Homey don't play that. 

Bass? MMMMMM, fish flavored cigars!! :r


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

To my trained eye, I would say those are authentic.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> RASS? I don't think so....Homey don't play that.
> 
> Bass? MMMMMM, fish flavored cigars!! :r


Mass - as in a big pile of....:r

At least they embossed the Cohiba, hate for them to look wrong


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Interesting that there isn't a factory and date stamp on the bottom...................


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks like someones been shoppin in TJ & not at the LCdH store

Fake as a three dollar bill mate,sorry


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

just look at the ink bleed in the serial numbers








with that code they've got some age on them, so maybe they'll be pretty good by now:ss


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

:r Looks like an imitation fake glass top box.  Smokeable? Well they did spell Cohiba right so they will probably burn.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> What are they going to taste like?
> 
> Rhymes with glass anyway.
> 
> Is the Hecho printed vs burned in?


Printed.

I had no doubt that these were fakes at first glance. But I've also heard that some fakes aren't :BS in flavor, merely far from what expects from ISOM.

Now here's a question of etiquette... what's the proper response to the gifter who, I think, acted in good (but VERY naive) faith? The guy's a friend and I'd like him to remain so.

On the other hand, I would HATE for him to get me another box like these.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

kvm said:


> :r Looks like an imitation fake glass top box.  Smokeable? Well they did spell Cohiba right so they will probably burn.


And the wood box looks real and not laminate, so that will probably burn, too.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

tell him, "great stuff but i think you got taken for a bit of a ride -these sticks are counterfeit". Truth will set him free...


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

A couple more tell-tale signs... *5 rows of dots on the band and not 4*, as it should be.

The diagonal *Habanos* is supposed to be on the top right corner.

From most egregious to least:

1) *Glass* top
2) Inconsistent *band* placement
3) *Diagonal* on wrong side
4) *Serial* number WAY too low and bleeding ink.
5) No *date*
6) Printed, not burned, *Hecho*
7) Wrong *hologram*

Not bad so far, in only 25 words. Are there other flaws that can be detected w/o opening the box?

It may be possible to create a Fauxhiba Prevention catechism to memorize in under 40 words. Maybe some kind of mnemonic using the key tell-tale signs?

With apologies to Frank Herbert:
_I must not Fauxhiba.__Fauxhibas are the wallet-killer.__Fauxhibas are the little-tongue-death that brings total obliteration.__I will face my Fauxhiba.__I will not permit it to pass into me or from me.__And when it has been documented I will warn my Jungle gorillas to see its flaws.__Where the Fauxhiba go there will be no butane torch.__Only ridicule of glass top boxes will remain._


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

You could have stopped at glass top box....all the rest are a moot point.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smokem94 said:


> You could have stopped at glass top box....all the rest are a moot point.


I thought the same thing but I think the point here is not ascertaining authenticity but illustrating various "tells" of counterfeit Cubans.
Just my :2


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Aaron said:


> Printed.
> 
> I had no doubt that these were fakes at first glance. But I've also heard that some fakes aren't :BS in flavor, merely far from what expects from ISOM.
> 
> ...


If you smoke one and it's at least ok, let him know by saying...

"Thanks again for the cigars. They weren't bad smokes, but I have to let you know that they weren't real Cohibas either. It was a very nice gift and I will enjoy the rest of them."

Something like that should get the point across without making him upset at you unless he "knows they are real for a fact"


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I thought the same thing but I think the point here is not ascertaining authenticity but *illustrating various "tells" of counterfeit Cubans*.
> Just my :2


Bingo.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Greerzilla said:


> If you smoke one and it's at least ok, let him know by saying...
> 
> "Thanks again for the cigars. They weren't bad smokes, but I have to let you know that they weren't real Cohibas either. It was a very nice gift and I will enjoy the rest of them."
> 
> Something like that should get the point across without making him upset at you unless he "knows they are real for a fact"


That's a good line to remember. Thanks.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Aaron said:


> Printed.
> Now here's a question of etiquette... what's the proper response to the gifter who, I think, acted in good (but VERY naive) faith? The guy's a friend and I'd like him to remain so.
> On the other hand, I would HATE for him to get me another box like these.


 You say thank you, but when It comes to Habanos I'd prefer to pick out my own boxes based on my own consumption and long term aging potential.

That way you keep a friend and he understands you collect certain boxes.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> RASS? I don't think so....Homey don't play that.
> 
> Bass? MMMMMM, fish flavored cigars!! :r


Grass? Yeah you have the best..:r


----------

